
Jet Propulsion Lab's Open Source Build-It-Yourself Rover - jedimastert
https://opensourcerover.jpl.nasa.gov/
======
jedimastert
It's a "diy" rover that uses the same suspension and drive as the Mars
Curiosity rover. I really like the website as well, with the drivable model.

The GitHub repo with the plans can be found here: [https://github.com/nasa-
jpl/open-source-rover](https://github.com/nasa-jpl/open-source-rover)

